# Oil pan gasket- weird......



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Ts:






shows using rtv on oil pan AND engine block surface. Although, my 2001 is the next generation civic.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Use gasket.* If it fits* - it seals. They can be used interchangeably, sealant or gasket.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Yep. Use the gasket since you bought it. Either way, it's all good.:thumbsup:


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, UK and brain! So, wou;ld you also use gasket WITH sealant above/below it?

thanks! Putting it on tomorrow~!


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I would just use a gasket, but most oil pan specify sealant in some places. My transmission gasket was quite specific: no TV or sealant! It probably doesn't matter with an oil pan though.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Big is right. No reason to put butter onto already buttered sandwich. 
I usually simply tack gasket in place with some sealant, just to hold it there for maneuvering. But you need to let it sit for about 20-30 minutes, for sealant to catch. Or gasket will slide away from bolts pressure. Or, you can go "as is".


----------

